# Baby update



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi everyone, 
BOTH of my girls gave birth yesterday (they were accidental litters)
Belle had 13 and Delilah had 12. Both mummys and babies are doing well, are healthy and happy.
I'm a massively proud nanna!

Belles litter today:










Delilahs litter today:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwww, I cant wait till they start looking less like sausages and more like tiddly ratties.


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Me too  so excited to see which markings/colour they have, eye colour and which ears they will have hehe.



thedogsmother said:


> Awwwwwwwwww, I cant wait till they start looking less like sausages and more like tiddly ratties.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> Belle had 13 and Delilah had 12. Both mummys and babies are doing well, are healthy and happy.


25 baby rats!!  wow, you certainly have your hands full


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes i do indeed. I have 29 rats altogether 
I need to find forever homes for most of the little guys.



manic rose said:


> 25 baby rats!!  wow, you certainly have your hands full


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Awwwe super cute!!! Cant wait for more updates!


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> Yes i do indeed. I have 29 rats altogether


:yikes:

......fancy employing a rat carer?


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

LOL! i would hun, if i wasnt a jobless student , mind you if i had the choice id just stay home and play with my cuties all day 



manic rose said:


> :yikes:
> 
> ......fancy employing a rat carer?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Ah.. How sweet.. I have no room left in the inn for Rats.. I split my boys up and have two huge cages in the living room now.. in fact they take my living room over especially seen as each set of boys have a sofa each too.. :lol: 

Can't wait to see the colours..


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

I would, but I wouldn't be able to get to you


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Thats a shame hun  where are you? could OH bring you?



B3rnie said:


> I would, but I wouldn't be able to get to you


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm not sure a fan of adult rats, but these are little cuties.

I think it's funny that some rodents like hamsters are like "Don't touch my babies or I'll nom them" and then others are like "You taking my babies away from me? That's cool, just don't break them, 'k?"


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Haha i totally get what you mean, as long as my girls can see what im doing with bubbas then there ok .



Chinquary said:


> I'm not sure a fan of adult rats, but these are
> little cuties.
> 
> I think it's funny that some rodents like hamsters are like "Don't touch my babies or I'll nom them" and then others are like "You taking my babies away from me? That's cool, just don't break them, 'k?"


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Day three, 
babies are starting to get markings 

Delilahs kit:









Delilahs Litter:










Belles Litter:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

How the....tiddlywinks...did I miss this thread yday!!! Awwwwwwwwwww baby ratties!!! Awww no i love the sausage hippo stage


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Hehe, love the little squiddlys


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Chinquary said:


> I think it's funny that some rodents like hamsters are like "Don't touch my babies or I'll nom them" and then others are like "You taking my babies away from me? That's cool, just don't break them, 'k?"


haha some are clever enough to understand the benefits of childcare 



Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> LOL! i would hun, if i wasnt a jobless student , mind you if i had the choice id just stay home and play with my cuties all day


same here! the amount of times at work I think "wish I was at home with my critters"


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

manic rose said:


> haha some are clever enough to understand the benefits of childcare


I don't deny that my hamsters (robos) were a touch stupid. They just to just launch themselves off the top shelf among other things.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

aw they are so cute x


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

AWWWWW my i never seen baby ratties before  soo cute


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> Thats a shame hun  where are you? could OH bring you?


Well maybe not OH cos he would just moan (can't say anything once they are already here :tongue_smilie
But I might have sorted something when the time is near


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Yay!! OH are so mean, mine doesnt like ratties. but me and roo babies come as a package . It would be great if you could arrange something x x



B3rnie said:


> Well maybe not OH cos he would just moan (can't say anything once they are already here :tongue_smilie
> But I might have sorted something when the time is near


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Day 4: All happy and healthy 

Delilahs Litter:










Belles Litter:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oooh those markings are really coming through now, do you know how many girls/boys yourve got yet?


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Im quite an amatur unfortunately. Maybe someone in the Essex area can help me. Is it really obvious between both sexes at this time (4 days old)



thedogsmother said:


> Oooh those markings are really coming through now, do you know how many girls/boys yourve got yet?


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

I'm sure those markings are going to be super cute. Makes them all so individual. Are you going to keep some?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

wow look at the markings! they are going to be super cute!


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Most definately , if my parents let me i want to keep four, if not then ill only be able to keep two.



Chihuahua-Rocky said:


> I'm sure those markings are going to be super cute. Makes them all so individual. Are you going to keep some?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> Im quite an amatur unfortunately. Maybe someone in the Essex area can help me. Is it really obvious between both sexes at this time (4 days old)


Ive never sexed baby rats but I cant imagine they are that different from mice and with the mice it was actually easier when they had no fur, all I did was look for nipples, only girls have nipples.


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh wow, baby ratties will have nipples already? maybe ill have a check tomorrow and see if i can determine sexes .



thedogsmother said:


> Ive never sexed baby rats but I cant imagine they are that different from mice and with the mice it was actually easier when they had no fur, all I did was look for nipples, only girls have nipples.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> Oh wow, baby ratties will have nipples already? maybe ill have a check tomorrow and see if i can determine sexes .


The mice were born with them so I would think the rats would be too, their sexual openings are differently spaced too and you can google pics of that but I found the nipples the most obvious way of doing it. Because its easy to get confused I drew pictures of each mouse and wrote next to each pic whether I found nipples or not, so that when they were bigger and more lively I already knew which were boys and which were girls. You could maybe take individual pics and put a label on the pic next to the baby to say if its a girl or a boy.


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Thats a great idea, ill do that today . Thanks for the tip.



thedogsmother said:


> The mice were born with them so I would think the rats would be too, their sexual openings are differently spaced too and you can google pics of that but I found the nipples the most obvious way of doing it. Because its easy to get confused I drew pictures of each mouse and wrote next to each pic whether I found nipples or not, so that when they were bigger and more lively I already knew which were boys and which were girls. You could maybe take individual pics and put a label on the pic next to the baby to say if its a girl or a boy.


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Day five: (Yesterday):

Belles:










Delilahs:










Day six (Today):

Belles:










Delilahs:


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Awwww! Just look at them! :001_wub:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

They are soooooooo cute, have you managed to find homes for any of them yet?


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

B3rnie said she would kindly take some if she can arrange to get them nearer to the time, we live an hour and a half away. And another lady said she would take a little girl if her girl isnt pregnant, but apart from them two lovely people, no one else has asked unfortunately .



thedogsmother said:


> They are soooooooo cute, have you managed to find homes for any of them yet?


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

I will also be keeping 4 if i getr my own way haha, got to convince the parents and OH, but still have 21 to rehome.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> B3rnie said she would kindly take some if she can arrange to get them nearer to the time, we live an hour and a half away. And another lady said she would take a little girl if her girl isnt pregnant, but apart from them two lovely people, no one else has asked unfortunately .


Did you manage to get them on the rehoming bit of Fancy Rats, that really is the largest UK online rat community so they should be able to find them homes from there. Ive cross posted on a couple of forums for you too.


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

ok hun, im going to submit an application today, but i have no idea what sexes they all are. I had a look and they all look the same :S



thedogsmother said:


> Did you manage to get them on the rehoming bit of Fancy Rats, that really is the largest UK online rat community so they should be able to find them homes from there. Ive cross posted on a couple of forums for you too.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> ok hun, im going to submit an application today, but i have no idea what sexes they all are. I had a look and they all look the same :S


Does this help at all? Sexing Rats


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for that hun, ill take another look. Just submitted application on FR.



thedogsmother said:


> Does this help at all? Sexing Rats


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Day 7

Belles:










Dels:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow they are really changing it's so nice to see the colours and markings coming through think they are going to be some gorgeous little ratties!


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

They are one week old today im so happy all are well 

Belles:










Delilahs:


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

wow the markings are really developing now


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

manic rose said:


> wow the markings are really developing now


Yeah there so adorable, going to be hard re-homing them, but i get to keep some


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> Yeah there so adorable, going to be hard re-homing them, but i get to keep some


but how are you going to choose which ones?! :blink:


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

manic rose said:


> but how are you going to choose which ones?! :blink:


i have no idea


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> i have no idea


I dont envy you having to make the decision. I'm so soft hearted I would want to keep them all


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Day Nine  all doing brilliantly, i cant beleive my little pink things turned into these beautiful bubbas 

Belles:










Delilahs:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> Delilahs:


I love the markings on the one at the very bottom of that picture :001_smile:.


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Theres this little odd one with no markings, i think hes the runt of the group iv fallen in love


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

aw they are looking less pink and sausage-like by the day


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Day 10:

Belles:










Delilahs:


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Got some catching up to do LOL

Day 11:

Delilahs









Belles









Day 12 Of The Bubbas Lives: today

Delilahs









Belles


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

Aww they are beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

They sure are hunny 



B3rnie said:


> Aww they are beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Day 13: All well healthy and happy  should be opening eyes very soon.

Delilahs:

















Belles:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Can't wait for the little eepers to get their peepers!


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

aww really starting to look like proper ratties now.


----------

